# Garnett's Cabinet Works Warrington.



## ermi1977 (Mar 22, 2009)

Robert Garnett was born on 6 Jun 1830 in Penketh, Warrington, Lancs.. He died on 9 Apr 1903 in Penketh, Warrington, Lancs.. He was buried in Sankey. He married Mary James on 15 Sep 1859 in Stanwix, Carlisle. Robert was employed as a Cabinet maker. He was a generous local benefactor to many churches and charities and even laid the foundation stone at penketh methodist church.

The Site later became the cws printing works.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice one ermi, thers some nice machinery in there, liking the Mather and Platt thingy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 22, 2009)

Great pics 

Glazed brickwork -niiiiice


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 22, 2009)

Totally love the wooden parts box and the various bits of machinery. I really like your shot of the pigeons. 
Another good find, ermi.


----------



## plumjam (Apr 25, 2009)

hi,
i see that you say that the cws had a printing works here more recently, are they still the
current owner of the site ?. Woolworths on Sankey Street have for many years been the
occupant of the shop which was part of the site back in the 1800's. Since they have now gone
i was wondering if the whole site might be demolished,
great photos


----------



## ermi1977 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've not heard anything on the demoltion front, the old Woolworths store is on a main shopping street so would be shocked if that goes as for CWS a few locals have told me they had the site for a while but I haven't got any other info on it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice shots Ermi,


----------



## plumjam (Apr 26, 2009)

It looks like the pigeons in your photo have been the sole occupants for many years.
There is a notice attached to the building from the local council, which mentions the 
cws printing works, i would have thought that the council would be able to find out 
who owns the property, in fact it seems a little strange that they don’t know already.
I would have thought that such a large building in the middle of the town would attract
a certain curiosity from the local authorities.


----------



## lost (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks pretty interesting, but you could use a tripod.


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 26, 2009)

plumjam said:


> ...... i would have thought that the council would be able to find out
> who owns the property, in fact it seems a little strange that they don’t know already.



In my experience that's typical of Wallyton Borough Council


----------



## skittles (Apr 26, 2009)

plumjam said:


> hi,
> i see that you say that the cws had a printing works here more recently, are they still the
> current owner of the site ?. Woolworths on Sankey Street have for many years been the
> occupant of the shop which was part of the site back in the 1800's. Since they have now gone
> ...



Is the place along with the woolies shop not listed?

I was told that in the 60s it was a carpet sales place??? It was used as a warehouse for the Woolies shop when the upstairs bit of the shop was open to the public.

There was an application to turn the building into a disco a couple of years ago.

Anyone know when the cabinet works shut


----------



## plumjam (Apr 26, 2009)

There is some information about the company in Warrington library.
The company was founded in 1824 by Robert Garnett (1805-1877), it looks
as though he had at least 4 sons – Robert, Philip, Edward, and David.
According to this information the company moved away from Warrington in 1913
to Liverpool. As Ermi said the family were from nearby Penketh.


----------



## Gibbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Fluxxy knows a lot about this place and the current owners and their plans and was lucky enough to meet some of the Garnett family not so long back.

I'll ask him to register and put up what he knows.

The water tower is based upon one somewhere in Italy.


----------



## plumjam (Apr 26, 2009)

www.pts.co.uk/barbauld.cfm would appear to be the current owners


----------



## plumjam (May 11, 2009)

Gibbo said:


> The water tower is based upon one somewhere in Italy.



The tower is a local landmark, it may be based on a specific design, or is generic.


----------



## Richard Davies (May 12, 2009)

Those furnaces look like they have faces.


----------



## Gibbo (May 12, 2009)

I think the tower it was based upon is in Florence:

http://www.italian-architecture.info/FL/FL-013.htm


----------

